# What are these items worth?



## CraniumDesigns (Aug 14, 2009)

My roommate has some old Canon equipment lying around. Wondering what they're worth.

- Canon AE-1 body w/ 50mm f/1.8 lens
- Canon 90-230mm f/4.5 lens
- Canon 28mm f/2.8 lens
- Canon 135mm f/2.8 lens

They were originally sold at Sears if that means anything. He's looking to sell them, but we have no idea what they're worth. I'm all digital with modern lenses, so I'm not interested.

Thanks!


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 14, 2009)

Why not? Old lenses work just fine on new cameras, as long as they're EF mounts.

Which lenses, *exactly* are they?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 14, 2009)

Check out the completed sales on ebay. It will give you a very good idea on prices.


----------



## usayit (Aug 14, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Why not? Old lenses work just fine on new cameras, as long as they're EF mounts.



More than l likely they are FD mount lenses.

FD lenses because they don't mount directly to EOS system cameras do not hold much value.  If they are not Canon branded lenses, they are worth less.  The AE-1 camera was a widely sold camera thus also do not hold much value.

As already mentioned, you can run a completed listings search through ebay.  You can also compare to the prices that KEH.com sells at, minus a bit.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Aug 14, 2009)

apparently they are "AUTO SEARS" lenses. they don't say canon on them anywhere.

i believe the 28mm is this...

http://www.mattdentonphoto.com/cameras/sears_auto_28mm.html

so, they're not even for canon bodies. looks like they're for pentax cameras.


----------



## CSR Studio (Aug 15, 2009)

I would say probably $40.00 for everything. Unfortunately there are so many film cameras out there that they don't bring much. You can get a Nukon F5 for under $200.00. Very sad but oh so true!


----------



## Dwig (Aug 15, 2009)

CraniumDesigns said:


> apparently they are "AUTO SEARS" lenses. they don't say canon on them anywhere...



They would be almost worthless. The AE-1 and 50mm would have some value.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Aug 31, 2009)

rajas said:


> In the Middle of this dramatic production is the ever-sunglassed president of Barreti-Jackson Steve Davis, a far famed collector and gear had in his own..This gear working is very high quality.
> 
> 
> rajas
> ...



ummmm... what?


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 31, 2009)

CSR Studio said:


> I would say probably $40.00 for everything. Unfortunately there are so many film cameras out there that they don't bring much. You can get a Nukon F5 for under $200.00. Very sad but oh so true!



You're setup is worth between $100 and $200, AE1's typically sell for $50-100 with a single lens, the extra lenses add $100 or more on top of that (if they're canon brand).

Oh, and a nikon f5 goes for about $350 if it's in decent shape.


----------



## jbylake (Sep 1, 2009)

CraniumDesigns said:


> My roommate has some old Canon equipment lying around. Wondering what they're worth.
> 
> - Canon AE-1 body w/ 50mm f/1.8 lens
> - Canon 90-230mm f/4.5 lens
> ...


I've been buying AE1's and A1's in excellent shape lately.  I'd say approx $70 - $80 for the body in excellent condtion, and $40- $50 for the f/1.8 50mm lens (maybe a few bucks more) on Ebay.  The sears lenses.
If you look under user name jbuck in the for sale section, he's got a excellent AE-1 and about every lens and accessory you could imagine for $275...
Hope this helps...

J. :mrgreen:


----------

